# Question about getting free workout shirts? Island supplements



## BAARON (Mar 26, 2008)

Kinda a dumb question but I dont like to pay for workout shirts, I usuallu cut up old shirts or just wear old shirts to the gym. Every one of my friends at the gym have free t shirts that have came with orders from supplements or pro hormones or something they buy that the companys send to them, and they get to show off what they use, and also they arent wearing some dumba#$ lookin old shirt like me. I would like to have a shirt with some weight lifting stuff on it for once, I did once get 2 free shirts from dymatize with my order or their Xpand, but never one from bodybuilding.com,islandsupplements or discount anabolics.com. I really am starting to like islandsupplements by the way they are very quick and more personal than the big companys in my mind. I would like to have a islandsupplements shirt, or a shirt with the competitive edge labs M-drol or Pplex on a shirt, all my buddys make fun of me about superdrol, cause they think Im on something a lot stronger and think I just tell them I do superdrol, they think its fake or dont work lol....I would like any t shirt with a suppelement or company name or something....anyone know how to get them please tell me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

I got a nice shirt from Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com and very good customer service and quick delivery


----------



## BAARON (Mar 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I got a nice shirt from Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com and very good customer service and quick delivery



Do they just give them to you for free or is like everywhere else, if you spend $100 bucks on an order or something then you get a free shirt, that sucks when they do that, because ive never got $100 to spend on anything at one time, I have to get my suppelments like every 3 weeks and I can only afford about $50 at most, I am only 23 and I spend $100 a week on food, I mainly eat steak and chicken,eggs,milk so I will never have $100 to spend on a single order.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I got a nice shirt from Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com and very good customer service and quick delivery



Do you have any shirts bro?


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

BAARON said:


> Do they just give them to you for free or is like everywhere else, if you spend $100 bucks on an order or something then you get a free shirt, that sucks when they do that, because ive never got $100 to spend on anything at one time, I have to get my suppelments like every 3 weeks and I can only afford about $50 at most, I am only 23 and I spend $100 a week on food, I mainly eat steak and chicken,eggs,milk so I will never have $100 to spend on a single order.




I have always gotten samples the times i have ordered from them and once it was a shirt the other times loads of samples only 1 time did i go over $100


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Do you have any shirts bro?



What are you asking?????


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> What are you asking?????



For a shirt! If you have any


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> For a shirt! If you have any




None at this time sorry


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Damn!!


----------



## BAARON (Mar 26, 2008)

I had 2 buddys of mine from the gym, (not buddys I hang out with) they kept wearing all these new shirts with company and suppelement names on them and they had a different one everyday for like 2 weeks, and I finally asked them how they got all of them, and they said they had went to some convention in St Louis last month and all these companys were givin samples of stuff and t shirts away, I never heard of that I thought all them companys were pretty tight with givin shit away for free except I can see like BSN doing it because they are so big of a company but I dont like their products, I do like their true mass and syntha 6 but thats it.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 27, 2008)

Do those convention ever come to Houston? Anybody know


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 27, 2008)

fascinating


----------

